# Thinking about seeing a Mental Health counselor at College



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

I havent been "officially" diagnosed with SA but after discovering about it online and reading the symptoms and lurking on these forums for the past two months im positive that i have it.

I havent told anyone about it not my family, (few) friends or my regular MD Physician. I've been shy my whole life but really looking back I think i developed SA around the age of thirteen in middle school. so this whole time i think ive had it but now i have a name for it and ive never seeked help for it.

anyways i've been thinking about paying the Mental Health Center at my College a visit to talk to a counselor about my SA. like i said i never talked to anyone before about my condition and i've never talked with a counselor before. to be frank im not too keen on deluging into personal details about my life to someone i dont know, even if they're a counselor. also im kind of ashamed. i know i shouldnt be but, i'm ashamed of having a mental disorder. also im kind of paranoid that someone i know will see me coming out of the MH building/office and they'll be like, "yeah i always knew he was kind of off." (lol look at me, im my own worst enemy).

however some of my reasons for wanting to see a consoler and get help is because its just starting to be too unbearable. i think my SA is getting worse. also i think i maybe a little depressed. And my SA has also kind of starting to affect my education. I'm avoiding getting academic help from peer tutors and professors on my school work. i know college is supposed to be a time to network with professors and peers for your future career but at the moment thats like an impossibility for me.

sorry for the long post, i always go on ranting for more then what i intended.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Reading that is like taking a step back a few years ago. 

I was in a similar boat as you. Felt I had SA, quiet since teens so no one really thought anything was wrong, but just couldn't take it anymore once I got to university. It was fine when it was just interfering with my social life, but when it started affecting other areas I figured it was time to make a change. Plus the depression as a side factor was just too much to bear.

I figure the longer you wait to take the first step, the harder it will be to get where you want to be. And it's best to take advantage of the mental health care available to you as a student, as it may be cheaper than later (I don't know if/how psychiatry is covered in the States insurance-wise).

I was also terrified about going to see a counselor. I figured the same things as you. People will see me there and think I'm strange, or the counselor will laugh at my problem. I probably called to make an appointment about 20 times and hanging up when they picked up before I actually had the courage to make an appointment. 

And it was so much better than expected! The people were very nice. I was on the verge of tears, running out or a panic attack talking to the counselor as I just felt so stupid. But they were prepared and professional and very comforting. They got me to see a psychiatrist a day or two later and things just got better from there. 

And you don't even have to tell your parents or friends if you don't want to. I know I waited a few months to tell anyone I knew. It wasn't something I was proud of, but eventually I realized it wasn't something to be ashamed of either. I even saw another person I had known from the track team at the MH building while waiting the one day, and instead of feeling ashamed and embarrassed like I thought I would, I actually felt relieved that I wasn't the only one with a problem and that I didn't think less of them so why should others think less of me? And if they do it's their problem.



TL: DNR version -

Take advantage of the MH care you have while you can. Better to check things out early than wait til they get even worse! People that care about you will be happy you did something to help yourself.

Hope things work out for you whatever you decide to do! And if you have any questions about going, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the thoughtful reply

im still undecided but im leaning more towards making an appointment now, thanks.


----------



## CoyoteNature (Apr 21, 2011)

There's nothing to be ashamed about trying to get help with your problem, you might think something is to be hid with mental problem, but I think you'll find more people then you think are afflicted with various disorders, and two are more understanding about it.

I've been in therapy off and on my whole life, it does help with my problems, but I will give some advice seeking a counselor, try to see if you can get a group counseling session set up also, it helps a lot more to have a group of likeminded people address your problems, but you might save that for later if your nervous talking to people.

No fear, you can unburden yourself as much as you want, and take it as slow or as fast to that as you need when speaking to the counselor.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd do it, I always considered getting counseling at college and I never went through with it. In hindsight I greatly regret this since its something I desperately needed.


----------



## hiddenaway (Jan 16, 2011)

Its usually free-- can't beat that! I went to my college's mental health center too for therapy. It was incredibly helpful. Take advantage of it!


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

sorry to bump the thread, but i didnt want to start a new one.

I decided to go ahead with it and i had an appointment this past friday.

i was nervous about it, but the consoler was very nice. she told me somethings that made me think and i sorta look at them differently.

one of them that was, i said i dont many friends, only maybe 3. she said its not the quantity of friends but the quality. which i never really thought about and its true.

we identified some goals to work to alleviate the SA and i'll be meeting with her once a week.

i dont know why i waited, but now im glad to finally get some help with battling SA.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

cpuzManiac said:


> sorry to bump the thread, but i didnt want to start a new one.
> 
> I decided to go ahead with it and i had an appointment this past friday.
> 
> ...


awesome, your story gives me encouragement, thank you


----------



## thisgirl (Nov 12, 2010)

I did the same thing about 3 years ago and I'm so glad I did it. My counselor gave me an evaluation when I first started seeing her, and another one about a year later, and I could literally see the progress I made. I hope this helps you and I'm glad you decided to go for it. Good luck!


----------

